# Most Reliable Non-Hassle Gun Classified Site...



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not getting any younger, and don't want to get ripped off @ pawn shops, or gun shows. Also, any reliable appraisers, preferably no, or low cost... I would just prefer to leave some to the Boys, but liquidate, others. Please only reviews, for actual sites, you have personal experience, with. Thanks!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Gunboker.com


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I've bought and sold a ton of guns on Guns America and Guns international. Never had a single problem with either site and have met some pretty interesting folks in the process.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Gunbroker.com

Texasguntrader.com

2cool classifieds


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I've had really good success with 2Cool and Gunbroker.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

2cool Classifieds work well. I've bought and sold on Guns America and Gunbroker with zero issues.

TH


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

post them here!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Sold 2 here with no problems.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Do some homework on the sites mentioned, get an idea of the market price. Put it in the 2cool classifieds and give ya brothers here a shot at them. You won't be disappointed and it's rather inexpensive.


----------



## Wolf6151HPD (Jul 22, 2016)

I've used TexasGunTrader.com and 2CoolFishing.com classifieds and have never had a problem with anyone on these sites.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here, texasguntrader or texasbowhunterare the ones I use


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Just sold a high end gun on gun broker with no issues at all, low seller fee too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Gun Broker and 2Cool Classifieds.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

igo320 said:


> *Do some homework on the sites mentioned*, *get an idea of the market price*. *Put it in the 2cool classifieds* and give ya brothers here a shot at them. You won't be disappointed and it's rather inexpensive.


This ^^^ I have done 3-4 times with no problems...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I had good luck HERE,TBH,Gun Broker,E bay(ebay don't sell complete guns)


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Iâ€™ve bought everything including class 3 on gunbroker. If itâ€™s rare, unique or pricey use a site like gunbroker. 2Cool works for higher demand weapons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Invest in a "Blue Book" by Fiejstad. Look up what you have, be fair as to condition and WRITE EACH ONE DOWN. Now you have a starting point to negotiate /establish price and know when you are being ripped.


----------

